# What kind of candies after RI?



## ETaylor1015 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would post on this board since no one responds often on the RI board. I am having my RI tomorrow (100mci). I am trying to minimize the damage to my salivary glands by sucking on sour candies starting 24 hours after the treatment. I remember as a kid this candy called war heads, it is really really sour. In your opinion do you think the more sour the better? Does anyone have suggestions of candy they tried that worked?
Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know....my doctor specifically told me NOT to suck on sour candies after my RAI. TO each his own, I suppose, but perhaps the candy thing is all hype??? I really have no idea.

I guess the purpose is to keep the saliva moving through so the RAI doesn't sit in there for any longer than it has to, but like I said, my doc was not on board with it. Note, however, that this is the same doc who did not recommend the low-iodine diet, and I did that anyway.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your best option is to drink tons of water. Beyond that, I admit I have a dentist-phobia...I'm 37 & I've never had a filling...but my dentist had me suck on xylitol rather than sugar candies. I bought the citrus variety.


----------

